# The "Official" start of The Upland Season



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Well boys and girls, the tradional Sep. 1st opener of the Dove Season will start on Monday!

Here's to a safe and fun start to upland season.

You can read more about upland game in the Upland Game Guidebook

And if you'll be hunting Dove or Pigeon you'll also need to get a HIP# (Harvest Information Program) to legally persue migratory gamebirds. You can register your HIP# online at: Utah HIP Registration

Good luck!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice picture can't wait for it hopefully I will get enough for a meal.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

This should be an opener to remember! Wind, rain, and 56 degrees for a high temp.  

Good luck everyone!


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

I'll be out there mucking around. I will be interested to learn how doves behave in this kind of weather...or whether they've already gone south.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Betting they're gone.  

Rick


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Another Utah Opener. :roll:


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

I took my 11 yrold out for his first ever true hunt. He shot one dove. not much shooting but worth it in EVERY way.
Next year he'll be my bow hunting buddy.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pic Zim.

Hunted geese and crane after work today...seen good numbers of doves but was carrying 3 1/2" #2 Hevi-shot.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm just glad the hunts are getting back into the swing of things.


----------

